# Armbar Defense Video Clip!



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 26, 2006)

Here is one way to get out of an Armbar.  This is a gentler version
of one method that I employ even though I do some of the tehcnique 
with a slight variation.

http://www.fusionbjj.com/watch.php?m=1137629750


----------

